
Study Suggests Link Between Air Pollution and Psychiatric Disorders - innovateee
https://science.slashdot.org/story/19/08/27/2151221/study-suggests-link-between-air-pollution-and-psychiatric-disorders
======
tus88
Why does almost every study I ever read make me pipe up with "correlation or
causation"?

I mean, smog means big cities, noise, stress, traffic, little open space or
green spaces and parks. The more smog, the more likely these things are
present due to the nature of city management and the connection between
traffic and smog.

It might be the smog, it might be one of many things it often comes with,
likely some combination of all environmental factors.

~~~
thrax
The mentally ill gravitate to places with mental health/social services... Aka
cities. It's not rocket science.

